# Cruze hatchback, just noticed this?



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Not too sure how to describe this, better with pictures. Looks as if it kinda sticks out a little more than the rest, but is like that on both sides. Very strange of me to never notice this because I’m very observant of it. This is normal right?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Mine is a Redline so different than yours, but those pics do make things look a little "off"

Almost looks as if it was improperly picked up during service.


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Update: Shop used blocks when lifting my car, thus denting my rocker panels on each side. So now i have to go get an estimate. Thanks for the quick response, this lead me in the right direction to getting it fixed. Thanks!!


----------

